# Kansas rescue?



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Golden Recovery Retrieving Retrievers Rescue Midwest A 501

This is all I could find, is this who you already wrote to?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GRCA National Rescue Committee is the listing for all the GR rescues (well most anyway!)


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Did anyone try Debbie Chiaverini of Homeward Bound in Olathe Kansas. I believe it might be under Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue. I believe she is part of the GRCA.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping before I go to bed. I haven't emailed anyone. Has anyone else? I'm sorry, I don't know where my head is at today.

I just emailed two people listed on the Kansas City Golden Retriever Club list. I don't know which rescues they're affilated with. I don't care for the LOPG contact map and that's what come up first.

These are the two address I've sent info to: *[email protected]* or *[email protected] Dang....I think these two are in MO. *


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Did anyone try Debbie Chiaverini of Homeward Bound in Olathe Kansas. I believe it might be under Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue. I believe she is part of the GRCA.


I was hoping someone would have a name in KS! Thanks, I'll email them!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Did anyone try Debbie Chiaverini of Homeward Bound in Olathe Kansas. I believe it might be under Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue. I believe she is part of the GRCA.


 
The only Homeward Bound I found is in CA, any other info you might have?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> The only Homeward Bound I found is in CA, any other info you might have?


Melissa, I PM'd you with more information.


----------

